# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Klani shqiptar per Counter Strike

## Amarildo_18

hey people per juve qe luani Cs me erdhi nje ide qe te formonin nje clan shqiptaresh si mund te ndertojm nje clan shqiptresh per Couter strike? kush ka ide te ler msg 

2.5ghz 

512ram

9200 readon 256 ddr ram

Pentium 4 

600k broadband

----------


## Übersoldaten

Hi!
Dhe une do doja te hapej nje klan shqiptar. Tani te pakten jemi dy veta me te njejten mendje :-) Videokarten besoj e ke Radeon dhe jo Raedon :-)

----------


## Amarildo_18

po ke te drejt Radeon po kma edhe 3 shko shqiptar qe luame ta perdit
kjo esht account im tek Steam nikopk@hotmail.com

----------


## Übersoldaten

Amarildo po une nuk luaj me steam. Perdor All seeying eye. Luaj me CS 1.5. Megjithate ska rendesi qe cfare perdorim, prape mund te luajm. Ti me 1.6 apo 1.5 luan?

----------


## Amarildo_18

ne te gjith perdorim steam

----------


## Übersoldaten

Dhe une e kam dhe steam te instaluar. Mua me duket pak si i avashte steam. Ping: 80-200. Kur perdor All s.e. ping: 30-80

----------


## Amarildo_18

ehh thnx per ate program po me add te msn edhe kur te jem ndonje dit online ma dergo nga msn ajo mbase thto ashtu se mund te jet me e madhe se 1kb kjo hotmail deri ne 1024kb te lejon so me mir kur te jem online ndonjeher ok thnc lal all teh ebst

----------


## Übersoldaten

Ok

----------


## Amarildo_18

ok

----------


## Del Monako

E edhe une luj counter strike.
Si me ja bo qe te lujmt me i ven?
Se une luj ne net zone (internet cafe), ku e gjeni ate ping. Se di di mund te lidhemi. Kush e di le ta shpjegoj.

----------


## Übersoldaten

Hi Monako!
Pingu tregon sa e shpejte eshte lidhja me internetin. Sa me e vogel te jete aq me mire luhet. Sa me e madhe aq me keq luhet. Qe te luajm duhet te lidhemi nepermjet internetit me nje server Counter-Strike, per kete duhet ditur nje server ip (adrese psh: 123.214.256.74). Po duhet te kemi te njejtin verzion te lojes. Me shume perdoret 1.5. Po tani luajne dhe me 1.6 qe eshte verzioni me i ri. Besoj ti luan me 1.5.

----------


## Dead_Man_W

amarildo we have played counter strike togahter i knifed your kulo big time u r crap hahahahaha so is albanian girl lol

----------


## Dead_Man_W

hej curriks gime your ip nr i join in sometimes i know a place were i can lol ,if any 1 whants cheats on counterstrike pm me ok lol.
c u around nkoi

----------


## Amarildo_18

hahah o majmun ti nga e mesove CS ore kok lesh anyways u know im better than you ti beje edhe wall hack and i still was good jemio ber nj 4 veta un miri nje shqiptar tjeter andi lujm is nice GUYs my steam accoutn is (nikopk@hotmail.com) 

cu online i piu e zeza ata qe i kam kundrshtar WITH OUT CHEATING I HATE CHEATS po ju kuptova qe beni cheat do ju delet nga lista ime BE fair  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Amarildo_18

Geri ske nevoj per IP me lale me steam= cs 1.6 e reja ne lunim cs 1.5 athere tani kjo 1.6 i ben lidhjet direkt me shoket vetem click join edhe hyn ska nevoj per IP creat an account edhe me ebj add te stema esht pak njesoj si msn is cool kerko tek yahoo edhe dawnload it esht 368mb nje gje e till esht free fare cu Geri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Amarildo_18

Dell marko ti mund te laush em ne lal duke perdorur steam 1.6 add me to ur account nikopk@hotmail.com c u there dude

----------


## Übersoldaten

Futemi nje dite vetem ne Shqiptaret! Vetem te lem nje orar. Si mendoni?

----------


## Amarildo_18

ok 
 per mua em mri esht premten darke edhe shtunen darke edhe kush nga ju luan coutner strike te leri Steam account 1.6 e imja esht nikopk@hotmail.com 

Lini accountin tuaj ktu edhe te bejme njeri tjetrin add edhe mbildhemi 


ja edhe shoket e mi qe i kam:

jetmiri10@hotmail.com

miri8@hotmail.com

----------


## Amarildo_18

ok 
 per mua em mri esht premten darke edhe shtunen darke edhe kush nga ju luan coutner strike te leri Steam account 1.6 e imja esht nikopk@hotmail.com 

Lini accountin tuaj ktu edhe te bejme njeri tjetrin add edhe mbildhemi 


ja edhe shoket edhe "shoqet" mi qe i kam te lista ime mund ti beni add:

jetmiri10@hotmail.com

miri8@hotmail.com

Albanian_Girl_Cs@hotmail.com

----------


## Übersoldaten

Per mua do ishte shume mire te premten ne darke!!!!
Ose dhe gjat dites.

----------

